# Restoring old double barrels



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 6, 2013)

I come across L. C. Smiths, Parkers and A.H. Foxes from time to time that are not in the best of condition.  I keep toying with the idea of obtaining a few and getting them restored.  I know it is more of a cost to end value analysis when this is done.  I know Turnbull does a good job but I was wondering a couple of things.  One, is there anyone in GA that does a good job in restoring old shotguns?  Two, I seem to come across alot of people that argue against any restoration of an old gun because it destroys collector value.  I always wonder about that, old cars that are restored go up in value, just as almost everything else that is restored if done properly.  Why would firearms be one of the few exceptions to the rule when it comes to restoring items that you intend to use?

I saw a beautiful L. C. Smith 16 gauge at Kevin's that was restored and it sure did not seem to make his asking price any lower.........


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an old New York Arms double that I restored and it shoots as well as any modern gun. Don't worry about it's value, my Mom gave me the gun in 1958, so value is "priceless"! To me, an old gun that has been restored to good working condition is worth LOTS MORE than somrthing that is just another "wall-hanger"! If it is not a shooter, I don't want it. I also restored an old Stevens Model 1915 in .44 smooth bore that is the fore-runner of the .410. Actually had to make some parts by hand. Fun shooting little gun with 2 1/2" .410 hand loads using 2ffg b/p and 1/2 oz #8 shot. Many old guns out there can be brought back to service and enjoyed if only some one would restore them!


----------



## grif (Jan 12, 2013)

We took in an old beat up Francotte on trade where I once worked.  The guy who bought it took it to the gunsmith in Cobb, GA (on the Northern end of Lake Blackshear).  I can't recall his name, surely someone here knows him.  That gun was awesome when he was finished with it.  Tight as a new double, repaired cracked wood and he even refinished the case coloring - I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Supercracker (Jan 13, 2013)

Good restoration work is expensive. Unless it's a big name gun, with something special about it and you pick it up cheap I doubt you could make any money. Especially if you're talking about Turnbull level work. 

That said, one of my favorite quail guns is a German 16ga hammer gun I did some light restoration to get back into working order. I'm  also about 1/4 of the way into an 1880s Austrian 12Ga that I intend to use (I really should get back to work on that thing ). They're not worth much money but I liked the guns and was able to pick them up fairly cheap. So I think I get my monies worth in being able to bring unique, interesting old guns back to life and take them into the field.  I would approach it with that outlook.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jan 13, 2013)

We have an old Parker 16 ga in my family that belonged to my great grandfather.  It's well worn and there is a wavey pattern of bulges down both bores.  My dad and I have always wondered if it was possible to find a set of barrels to replace what we have so we could shoot it again, and still have the original barrels so as not to diminish any collector value......


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Redneck, I live in Leesburg too and Schwarz Gun Repair in Ellijay has reworked two of my LC's and did a fantastic job. He comes and hunts here and, in doing so, has delivered my guns to me as well!

Great guy. 706-276-7668


----------

